# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  كما قال الشاعر محمد الحسن حميد :مصطفى سيد احمد كلامو اطعم من غناهو..تسجيلات نادرة

## شيبا

*يقول الشاعر محمد الحسن سالم حميد : 
سالت يوماً احدي المعجبات باغنيات الراحل مصطفى سيد احمد  
هل سمعت مصطفى يتحدث ؟؟ بعيدا عن العود والغناء؟؟ 
اجابتني بلا .. 
يقول حميد : قلت لها مصطفى سيد احمد كلامو اطعم من غناهو 
*

----------


## شيبا

*مصطفي سيد احمد يتحدث عن ذكرياته مع مدينة بورتسودان 

7 دقائق من الحديث ذو الشجون 

ويحكي قصة اغنية طال الليل للمساهر اصبح ما ليهو اخر ويغنيها 

رابط على اليوتيوب

*

----------


## شيبا

*مصطفى سيد احمد يحكي قصة اغنية طوريتك 

رابط على اليوتيوب


*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووووووووور شيبا
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*محمد الحسن سالم حميد قامة بطول السماء الثامن و هالة بحجم مصابيح السماء الثامنة ...... حميد رجلٌ لا يتكرر ...... له التحية و تسلم يا شيبا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابوالسيد الرهيب مبدع من كوكب اخر
بالجد اسعدتنا ياشيبا يارائع
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*الا رحم الله مصطفى سيد أحمد بقدر ما أعطى
                        	*

----------

